
EU diplomats to use mystery app for secure messaging - looperhacks
https://netzpolitik.org/2020/eu-diplomats-to-use-mystery-app-for-secure-messaging/
======
m1r3k
If you cannot google for exploits using the name it's safe. Checkmate hackers.

Security through anonymity?

